

Why does the junk food we love have to be so bad for us? - espeed
http://getunreal.com/our-story/

======
pknight
I'm betting that these products will be pricey compared to the junked
alternatives. I think one of the major hurdles in getting people to eat
healthy foods is that people with limited resources (time/money) are more
likely to eat foods that are high in calories and cheap/fast to prepare.

Nice site design (built using WordPress to boot).

